# puffer fish



## tjdmall (Oct 16, 2009)

Puffer fish


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice puffer. I have a smnall Dog-Face that at this point puffs up to about 1-3/4 the size of an in-tank box filter. If I could only get a pic...
Oh and also I think it might be better if you imbedded the vid into the thread-we have a video for that-but the vid has to gbe uploaded onto youtube first.


----------

